
Building a truly decentralized system with a distributed key generator - poojungle
https://hackernoon.com/building-a-truly-decentralized-system-with-a-distributed-key-generator-1cfe13af55e7
======
t0kenasian
This demonstrates that other blockchains really should consider how far we can
or should take decentralization. Andrew Thompson certainly has taken this idea
to the next level.

------
shacksprings
Why do no other blockchains use key generation like this? Is it really needed?

~~~
madninja
A number of blockchains allow the miners to choose the transactions they
include in a mined block. This adds additional challenges around miners
picking the highest paying transactions, or worse, specifically/maliciously
excluding transactions.

Threshold encryption means we can have (1) transactions be encrypted and only
inspected _after_ they have been accepted as part of a block, and (2)break any
deadlocks in consensurs agreements.

Helium isn't the only one using DKGs but they're certainly not trivial to
implement well.

